# What Do Villagers Do That Anger You?



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 26, 2013)

I really don't have much to say on this, and I'm pretty bored right now, so the title is pretty much the topic of this thread.   What do YOUR villagers do...and what makes you angry about some of it? 
Villagers make me angry when they make rumors about me, such as being a pro listener.  Also whenever they try to sell apples to me for the "low price" of 320 Bells.  Apples don't sell for CLOSE to that much if they're a town fruit!  Also...when they talk and someone gets upset while the other person is whistling.  What cold hearts some of them can have...*sarcasm*  But really, I don't go around doing that to my neighbors! D:
So, what angers/upsets you?  Sorry if this is a really pointless thread...I just thought we needed a little bit of a change.  Plus, I'm not feeling exactly happy right now, except for the fact that I'm about to go play New Leaf!  I'll see you guys when I'm done!~
Enjoy talking among one another!~


----------



## A-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

One villager asked me to return a piece of furniture to another, despite being on the same screen. I'm like, really? I almost wanted to nudge the first villager in the same direction. XD seriously, yeesh. Lazy bums.

I also dislike that one of my villagers says "What what!" I mean, now I can't stop thinking of that song.. @_@


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> Also whenever they try to sell apples to me for the "low price" of 320 Bells.  Apples don't sell for CLOSE to that much if they're a town fruit!



Are you kidding? That is a low price. Native fruit sells 1K each at the flea market. i get rich selling the villagers 9 apples for 9k.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jun 26, 2013)

What What from Cherry annoys me too 
oh and the pro listener thing, won't go away!
i do love the villagers though


----------



## A-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

Gizmodo said:


> What What from Cherry annoys me too
> oh and the pro listener thing, won't go away!
> i do love the villagers though



It's like, "Have you heard that you're a pro listener?"

and I'm blank-faced thinking, "... of course. Of course I know. That's why I'm a pro listener." :/


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Jun 26, 2013)

It really bugs me when a villager tells you that they're moving and then suddenly decides to stay after you say it's okay for them to go. Lucha did this to me _twice_ before he finally left.


----------



## Zura (Jun 26, 2013)

When they tell me that they heard a rumor that i had something also when the come to talk with me about something dumb like "how do you eat spaghetti?" i only like it when they have a town project or there selling something or giving me there pic. When they tell me iv been playing for to long when iv only played for a 1 hour when they ask me to deliver something to someone who is right by them! when i get a flea off them they tell me not to tell anyone but there surrounded by people watching! when they say a price is too high in retail when its perfectly fine! when they move in a place that i have reserved for something else! when all they talk about is rumors that's right im liking at you Lobo! when they say "Looks like its going to be a slow week no events planed" when something like the bug catching thing is tomorrow! when all they do is talk about there strength! when the make someone mad are sad so i cant talk to them! when they don't come to my town project ceremony's! when they start randomly calling me stupid names like "Pop star"! when someones moving and you hate them and tell them "See you later" they go "What you must not know me that much that's it the move is off so you can get too know me better"! and more i just don't fell like saying them


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 26, 2013)

StormBlader said:


> when they move in a place that i have reserved for something else!



Sounds to me like you need to OFFICIALLY reserve something


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 26, 2013)

traceguy said:


> Are you kidding? That is a low price. Native fruit sells 1K each at the flea market. i get rich selling the villagers 9 apples for 9k.



No, apples are my "main fruit." One is normally 100 Bells sold at Re-Tail, so 320 Bells for one is a high price for the main fruit...


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jun 26, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> No, apples are my "main fruit." One is normally 100 Bells sold at Re-Tail, so 320 Bells for one is a high price for the main fruit...



I believe he's talking about the feature where you can sell things on the platforms at Re-Tail. When you put your items on display, you can either wait for a villager to buy it or force them into buying it if they're there. At least I'm pretty sure...


----------



## Cazqui (Jun 26, 2013)

Build a house in my space.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 26, 2013)

MarineStorm said:


> I believe he's talking about the feature where you can sell things on the platforms at Re-Tail. When you put your items on display, you can either wait for a villager to buy it or force them into buying it if they're there. At least I'm pretty sure...



Oh, okay. Sorry! Never mind then.


----------



## MistyWater (Jun 26, 2013)

Shishi-Oh said:


> It really bugs me when a villager tells you that they're moving and then suddenly decides to stay after you say it's okay for them to go. Lucha did this to me _twice_ before he finally left.


Yay! I'm not alone with this! 
That annoyed me so much, too! I wanted Bubbles to move out soon after she'd just moved in and thought I had my big chance to finally get rid of her! But, no... She had to stay after I'd said 'bye'! It really annoyed me. And worse yet, she's still in my town...


----------



## Mirror (Jun 26, 2013)

The villagers ripping me off with their requests is the number one thing.

I had to trade an Atlas Beetle for a Waffle Shirt yesterday to one villager. (I generally don't say no to requests because I want my villagers to be as happy as possible so I can get their pictures... Argh. The things I do.) 

And today, I sold a Pickle Jar that I just bought to a villager for 160 bells, when I bought it for 960 bells! I know because I had to go and order another one from the catalog, it's going to be for my kitchen room. 

At least I can get back at them by peddling my junk in Re-Tail to them for very high prices! Muahahahahaha...


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 26, 2013)

When they move in onto my path. D: I also feel bad when they ask me to do favors, like catch a bug or insect, but I decline them half the time because I don't really feel like going on a hunt for it. So in other words -- I don't like them consistently asking every time I try to just have a nice chat.


----------



## babytchi (Jun 27, 2013)

When they tell me I've been playing for too long. Sorry that I'm addicted to making your town bangin. 
When they won't stop talking about how hideous I look after I get stung by bees. you guys are the greatest friends ever (like maybe you could give me some medicine, brah.)
When the villagers who hang around my house accuse _me_ of stalking _them_ because I talk to them a lot (???)


----------



## Savio (Jun 27, 2013)

When I see them selling stuff at the re-sale shop that I've given them.

Or when they give me things I gave them as presents in the mail! 

I mean, come on. Don't you guys remember I gave that to ya?


----------



## Shishi-Oh (Jun 27, 2013)

Savio said:


> When I see them selling stuff at the re-sale shop that I've given them.
> 
> Or when they give me things I gave them as presents in the mail!
> 
> I mean, come on. Don't you guys remember I gave that to ya?


It's even worse when they sell stuff that you spent a ton on. I bought a white katana, which was more than 30,000 Bells, and sent it to Kabuki as a gift. A few days later, guess where I find it? At the Re-Tail shop. (╥﹏╥)


----------



## babytchi (Jun 27, 2013)

I also don't like it when I give them clothes (kind of as a "hint-hint: your shirt is horrendous!") and they don't wear them.


----------



## pocky (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate it when a villager has a really cute home, but keep selling their furniture. I just buy it and mail the item back to them, only for them to put it up for sale again.

I hate it when a villager that I really like tells me that s/he wants to move away...  I spend so much time with them... wish that this whole moving away thing wasn't so random.

I hate it when villagers pick up _lame_ catchphrases from other villagers, or catchphrases that make no sense. For example, I had Marcie in my town. She is a kangaroo so her catchphrases is "pouches." Mott (a lion) and Anabelle (an anteater) both picked up the catchphrase "pouches" ... :/ Got Mott to stop though. Stitches has also picked up "saltlick" from Beau, which is cute when Beau says it, but not so cute when Stitches does...  (salt cubes are used to attract deer so it makes sense for Beau to use it)

I also hate it when they decide to wear something ugly


----------



## chillv (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't like when I catch a fish/bug or dig up a fossil I want to donate to the museum or buy a piece of furniture I want to put into one of my exibits or my house and a villager asks me if they can have it. I also don't like when they ask for something I want to sell and say that they will pay me for less than half of amount you can get for it if you sell it to Re-Tail.


----------



## DJStudder (Jun 27, 2013)

When I give villagers something nice and they give back ugly clothes >:T


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 27, 2013)

Moving RIGHT in front of a bridge... Isabelle won't let me build a bridge far from my house, but lets this fool park his shack RIGHT in front of the bridge. Not cool, girl, not cool.


----------



## Savio (Jun 27, 2013)

Flutterfairy said:


> Moving RIGHT in front of a bridge... Isabelle won't let me build a bridge far from my house, but lets this fool park his shack RIGHT in front of the bridge. Not cool, girl, not cool.


Oh, damn. That's gotta suck. ^^;

It's things like this that make me wish they included 'residential areas'.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate villagers that mock you and call you ugly when you get stung by bees, normally someone would be like 'OMG ARE YOU OK OMG WHAT HAPPENED OMG OGMGOMAEGIOWEHFG'
But now everyones like: 'lel u get stang by bes u r uglee lel' at least Uchi gives you medicine though.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 27, 2013)

Merengue never shuts up about liking to look official in her chef's outfit. I'm tempted to mail her something else to wear because it's annoying.
I also don't like the fact that when she invited me round, I couldn't buy her chocolate fountain/bakery display (it had tiny cake slices in it) or her cute sweets sofa thing. She also keeps giving me fridges as rewards.  I want your cute stuff! e__e;;;


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate when my villagers ask me for items I'm about to sell because I have multiples, and they either LOWBALL me or suddenly they're wearing the same shirt as me! These simpletons don't deserve to dress in these iconic threads # ^ #

I also hate it when they're in Main Street and I decide to grace them with my presence, and all they say is "Oh you're here too?" Like whoa, where is the bowing down? The kissing of feet??


----------



## Mira (Jun 27, 2013)

Paula doesn't even have to do anything to piss me off. She's just standing there, staring at me with those big, blue, dumb eyes. UGH Paula.. xD So frustrated.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jun 27, 2013)

Moving next to my house.

Greta your troll.


----------



## SSM (Jun 27, 2013)

babytchi said:


> I also don't like it when I give them clothes (kind of as a "hint-hint: your shirt is horrendous!") and they don't wear them.



Haha, definitely this. I always do this to villagers who are wearing rubbish things and they never seem to wear what I give them.

I also hate it when I give a gift to someone and then see a different villager wearing it. THEY GAVE MY PRESENT TO SOMEONE ELSE?!


----------



## MadCake (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate the antics of Snooty villagers near the beginning (especially Petunia) when you first meet them.


----------



## Steve Canyon (Jun 27, 2013)

when I start talking to one villager and another villager runs up to me to talk and im like F off until im done with this person... rude... and then when im done with the first and turn around to talk to them theyre just like what do you want...


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 27, 2013)

Constantly ask for new catch phrases, and greetings, rather than suggesting new public works, it is really annoying.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 27, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> No, apples are my "main fruit." One is normally 100 Bells sold at Re-Tail, so 320 Bells for one is a high price for the main fruit...



like I said. Native fruit can sell for 1k each at flea market.


----------



## Majorasmask (Jun 27, 2013)

Put their stupid house in front of mine.


----------



## Marceline (Jun 27, 2013)

Getting into arguments with my favourite villagers, making them depressed. >:c 
Moving near my house, or in important parts of the village. 
Attempting to use a nickname or catchphrase that I gave to a specific villager only... Oh no no no no no~ You ain't calling me L-Kins, only Carmen can! D:


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 27, 2013)

The peppy villagers constantly talking about the paparrazi and how I'm getting all the attention when they should have it.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jun 27, 2013)

Aurora juts crushed one of my favorite spots in town. But who can blame her, right? That spot was a center of attention and obviously Aurora deserves the most attention in town.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 27, 2013)

Give me back (or sell to me) the gifts I mailed to them the day before.


----------



## Nami (Jun 27, 2013)

I hate how the villagers make their house look like utter **** compared to what it was originally. Stop changing furniture so often!!


----------



## Dizzard (Jun 27, 2013)

The only thing they do that annoys me is repeat themselves.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 27, 2013)

They annoy me when they force me to sell them something or to buy something. Or when they ask for a new catchphrase/greeting every day. Or when they want me to visit their house or show them mine, and say I have to wait an hour. I usually forget and they get mad, but it's their fault.


----------



## chriss (Jun 27, 2013)

Bulbadragon said:


> They annoy me when they force me to sell them something or to buy something. Or when they ask for a new catchphrase/greeting every day. Or when they want me to visit their house or show them mine, and say I have to wait an hour. I usually forget and they get mad, but it's their fault.



"Can I come over? Im busy right now but I can visit in an hour!"
*walks around aimlessly for an hour*

...Yeah...busy...


----------



## MitsuMarshmallow (Jun 27, 2013)

When I just come back from a fishing trip at the island and they bombard me asking me to let them have all my prized fish that I was just about to either sell for profit or take to the museum ?.? 

When they ask me to go to their house right at that second... I hate to refuse because I want to improve my relationships with them... but Jeez, it's boring. Not only that, but when they ask me if I want to buy anything from their house and the only things I want to buy... they won't let me have >.>


----------



## Ruesen (Jun 27, 2013)

Rocket officially has become on my boot list. 

She decided to scam me and sold me a fake painting. I never had it, no one else could have given it to her, so I place all the blame on her. To get back at her, I pitfall bombed her house, always make her buy my 9999 flea market items, and Curse her out in mail. Funny enough, she replied back to one saying she was touched by how emotional it was.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 28, 2013)

I was Sold 3 fake paintings by Olaf.I sent him all 3 paintings back and expressed my feelings in the letters... He ended up putting one of the paintings in his house.

I lost about 22,000 to his paintings


----------



## Niya (Jun 28, 2013)

Dizzard said:


> The only thing they do that annoys me is repeat themselves.



^^


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jun 28, 2013)

I nearly forgot about this one ...

When they stand right in front of me when I'm trying to water flowers. First of all, get off my flowers. Second, get out of my way!


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 28, 2013)

The fact that they just walk into each other as if they were actually getting somewhere. Why not start a conversation?

Also, I hate the fact that Cyrus and Kapp'n are rude to you when we're the Mayor.


----------



## Netbook (Jun 28, 2013)

When villagers repeat 'emselves or say the exact same thing someone else just said.
When they say to take a break.
When they come up to me and...

Me: Ahh! What's so important?
Vladimir: If I were an animal, what would I be?
Me: YOU ARE A FLIPPIN' ANIMAL!

Also when villagers say stupid things, as seen above.


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jun 28, 2013)

When they repeatedly ask you to get them fish or bugs that are not only rare but out of season as well...
When they ask you for something you have in your pocket you want for something worthless to you. The one that bugs me the most is when a villager tells you they are moving and you say ok and they then decide to stay.


----------



## Zura (Jun 28, 2013)

Saria Xiao said:


> When they ask you for something you have in your pocket you want for something worthless to you.



Happened to me today after i finally caught another coelacanth for my house mallery a stupid duck ask my for it and in return i would get a rose shirt.


----------



## Flydreigon (Jun 29, 2013)

When they ask me to trade my coelacanth/shark/horned hercules/rainbow stag/dorado for worthless objects


----------



## Blueyoshi (Jun 29, 2013)

Does the stuff you guys note really anger you? I never get angry at all. I just laugh when they say silly stuff or ask you to do silly stuff like giving something to someone who is in front of them.


----------



## Pierate (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm sure this has been brought up several times, but when they move into the most annoying places. Just the other day Iggly moved in right next to my house, right into the start of my little fruit farm, luckily I didn't lose any fruits. I can only hope he moves out quickly so I can redo what I lost.

Only time I've actually gotten angry at the game  If only they could take things like that into consideration when placing new houses, to some extent atleast.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 29, 2013)

I have the Beautiful Town ordinance on and my villagers still stomp on my garden and they don't pull weeds. So I just switched it back to Bell Boom.


----------



## Chrissy (Jun 30, 2013)

I switched to Beautiful Town and _everyone_ starts to plant flowers (I think they get the idea I like violets, which is true), and everyone is holding a watering can and complimenting me on the Ordinance.

Despite the Beautiful Town ordinance, my villagers seem to have a real flea problem... I didn't think it would be this common and it kind of icks me out.


----------



## twerkstrider (Jun 30, 2013)

i was on my way to sell a mama panda i found from shaking a tree and one of my villagers came up to me and asked if she could buy it. so i gave it to her and then talked to her again and she said she wanted to give me a present and gave the panda back to me straight away??? didn't really anger me but it was very strange!!


----------



## Fourleaf Clover (Jun 30, 2013)

~When I catch a flea that a villager is carrying and they don't thank me, they just moan at me not to tell anyone
~When they ask me to get a rare bug/fish/fossil for them and then give me some worthless rubbish in return
~When they plonk their house right where I wanted to build a Public Works Project
~When they annoy one of my favourite villagers
~When they sell stuff I bought for them at Re-Tail
~When they ask if I want something from their house and won't let me buy anything I want
~When they tell me I've been playing too much


But apart from that, most villagers are really sweet. I especially like Marcie and Gloria. I have a soft spot for Angus as well :3


----------



## Thunder (Jun 30, 2013)

Villager house placement is what gets me the most.

And although it's not a frequent happening, I've been sold a forged painting for 7k.

Basically ignored Colton after that.


----------



## sodappend (Jun 30, 2013)

Wearing down my grass! Haha

I hate that no one has suggested a Police Station yet, and that they keep giving me clothes as rewards.


----------



## chriss (Jun 30, 2013)

I hate when they put on ugly cloths. But I did managed to get one of my villagers to change his outfit back after putting on that one messy shirt(its white and has alot of brown spots, looks like food or something lol)


----------



## Sheepish (Jun 30, 2013)

I don't necessarily get angry, but it is a bit annoying when they move into the worst places possible.
Or when they sell me a forged painting at a ridiculous price.

Or when they do both, and refuse to leave even after being hit with the net repeatedly every day. I'm looking at you, Hazel.


----------

